# Any feedback appreciated



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Dkrad1935 said:


> So. Bought a new bow. A vxr 31.5. 27.5 inch draw. Maybe set at 60lbs. Been a good dozen years since I’ve shot a bow probably.
> 
> Would love some feedback on draw length - is it too short or? And any glaring form issues that I need to fix. I literally know nothing....
> 
> ...


Post a complete body photo, where we can see the grass, your shoes, and all of you and all of the bow. Half body photos are near useless.
Need photo more like this.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Dkrad1935 said:


> So. Bought a new bow. A vxr 31.5. 27.5 inch draw. Maybe set at 60lbs. Been a good dozen years since I’ve shot a bow probably.
> 
> Would love some feedback on draw length - is it too short or? And any glaring form issues that I need to fix. I literally know nothing....
> 
> ...


Upload video to youtube. Then, post link for youtube video.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Dkrad1935 said:


> So. Bought a new bow. A vxr 31.5. 27.5 inch draw. Maybe set at 60lbs. Been a good dozen years since I’ve shot a bow probably.
> 
> Would love some feedback on draw length - is it too short or? And any glaring form issues that I need to fix. I literally know nothing....
> 
> ...


Bow hand grip angle is no good. Rotate knuckles to 45 degrees to get most of thumb muscle off the grip.



Take all of the bow arm elbow bend out, more like this.


----------



## Dkrad1935 (Mar 31, 2020)

Have to have 6 posts to be able to post videos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dkrad1935 (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh. Not 6. Not sure what the number is. I’m not there yet. 

Will take some more pics tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dkrad1935 (Mar 31, 2020)

Easy enough to straighten arm. Will work on angle of knuckles. 

Can you tell from pic of the draw length is right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dkrad1935 (Mar 31, 2020)

Here is a pic today. Hoping the brick mortar works as a grid. 

Nuts and bolts. Much appreciated for the attention!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Dkrad1935 said:


> Here is a pic today. Hoping the brick mortar works as a grid.
> 
> Nuts and bolts. Much appreciated for the attention!
> 
> ...


I would make the wrist strap a smaller opening, so the wrist strap rides closer to your elbow, farther away from the knuckles.
Bow draw length seems a good fit. Shoot some arrows at 20 yards, and see how you do.


----------



## Dkrad1935 (Mar 31, 2020)

Hoping to get to range today to shoot. If not I’ll shoot in backyard. Will try to get more pics and some results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dkrad1935 (Mar 31, 2020)

Went to the range today. Shot with my release and they let me borrow a tru ball rage thumb release. Gonna purchase a thumb release soon. I liked it. It forced me to anchor in a different spot. More under my chin than behind my ear which felt more comfortable. But all my arrows were about two inches left with that release. 

Feedback would be great. Draw length especially. Form additionally. 

First few rounds were great. Averaged 3-4 5’s and 1-2 4’s. Usually had 1-2 x’s. I know that’s not good. But better than it’s been. Then my bow shoulder started getting shaky and it went downhill from there. Plus playing with the new release. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moejt619 (Apr 16, 2019)

string on side of nose. maybe anchor 1/4 inch lower. to each their own though as long as you're shooting


----------



## Moejt619 (Apr 16, 2019)

Could lengthen d loop


----------



## Dkrad1935 (Mar 31, 2020)

What would lengthening d loop accomplish?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Dkrad1935 said:


> Went to the range today. Shot with my release and they let me borrow a tru ball rage thumb release. Gonna purchase a thumb release soon. I liked it. It forced me to anchor in a different spot. More under my chin than behind my ear which felt more comfortable. But all my arrows were about two inches left with that release.
> 
> Feedback would be great. Draw length especially. Form additionally.
> 
> ...


I would not have you use a longer d-loop. Longer d-loop will rotate your right upper arm down towards the ground, and will make right forearm a flatter angle.

Here is photo rotated so the electrical panel is level behind you.



String touches nose and string crosses corner of mouth. I would not change your anchor. Peep height is perfect. Full draw posture with the handle release (thumb release) is near perfect. Better than most.


----------



## Dkrad1935 (Mar 31, 2020)

Haha. That’s encouraging. You just sold me on buying a new release! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Dkrad1935 said:


> Haha. That’s encouraging. You just sold me on buying a new release!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you get the new release, practice up close, just one arrow in your quiver. Shoulder high target, so you can take a dead level shot, but the target is only 2 yards away. Why just one arrow in the quiver? To slow you down. Gotta put down the bow, take 1 step forwards, and then, pull out the arrow. Load the arrow and fire again. Put down bow. Pull arrow. You will build lots of muscle memory, and can experiment with full draw posture, practice relaxing into a solid hold, FEEL the muscles in your back, when you pull through the shot. The shot process with your new handle release will become more ingrained, the more shots you take with your new release.


----------



## Dkrad1935 (Mar 31, 2020)

So. Dropped some draw weight and that has seemed to help. I’m guessing it’s at 55-56 pounds now. Still need work. I can tell on some shots my lower back feels arched and it’s hard to hold steady and on other shots when I feel my posture is better it feels like I could hold it forever. 

Getting more consistent results. 8 out of 9 inside the 3 inch circle on the last four ends. Slowly but surely. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dkrad1935 (Mar 31, 2020)

nuts&bolts said:


> When you get the new release, practice up close, just one arrow in your quiver. Shoulder high target, so you can take a dead level shot, but the target is only 2 yards away. Why just one arrow in the quiver? To slow you down. Gotta put down the bow, take 1 step forwards, and then, pull out the arrow. Load the arrow and fire again. Put down bow. Pull arrow. You will build lots of muscle memory, and can experiment with full draw posture, practice relaxing into a solid hold, FEEL the muscles in your back, when you pull through the shot. The shot process with your new handle release will become more ingrained, the more shots you take with your new release.


Should have re-read this. Just got release this morning. It’s a “resistance” release. Pretty slick piece of gear. Well. I have learned a few things. Haha. Don’t forget to hold the safety during draw. Luckily that mistake only send the arrows 12 feet away at very slow speed. 

Going to have to figure out how to anchor with this thing. Here is a target that is as close to level as I can get.

Would appreciate feedback. Feels like I will need to adjust peep. But trying to figure that out. So far only lost one arrow. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Do not SHOOT PARALLEL to the house. Shoot at the brick wall behind you. Put up plywood to cover up the window.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Rotate the bow hand so the knuckles are at LEAST 45 degrees. Bow hand needs to look more like this.



When the knuckles are rotated to 45 degrees, the pointer finger will ALWAYS ride above the arrow shelf. 45 degree knuckles moves most of the thumb muscle off the grip,
means LESS of the thumb muscle bulb extends past the right edge of the grip. 45 degree knuckles drops the horizontal miss pattern, tightens up group size.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Make THIS "V" shape with the pointer finger and middle finger.







Middle finger knuckle then rides UNDER the jawbone. Jawbone becomes the release hand height control. Draw length controls how far back your middle finger knuckle slides underneath the jawbone.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

With middle finger knuckle riding UNDER the jawbone, anchor becomes automatic. No thinking involved. Keep head level, when arrow is level, and then your jawbone controls height of release hand to the sub-millimeter level. How far back your release hand slides underneath the jawbone, is controlled by bow arm elbow bend, and your draw length module. So, if elbow bend (left arm) is consistent, then, your release hand slides back under your jaw...also to the sub-millimeter level.


----------



## Dkrad1935 (Mar 31, 2020)

Will work on it. Any thoughts as to what is causing pain in shoulder of my bow arm? I took 4 days off to let it get better and it got sore again after a just a few arrows. Draw weight is in the neighborhood of 55 lbs. 

I don’t have overly week shoulders. Can do about 20 pullups, overhead press 120 or so etc. but for some reason the top/rear delt area (not sure but maybe supraspinatus or subscapularis muscles?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Dkrad1935 said:


> Will work on it. Any thoughts as to what is causing pain in shoulder of my bow arm? I took 4 days off to let it get better and it got sore again after a just a few arrows. Draw weight is in the neighborhood of 55 lbs.
> 
> I don’t have overly week shoulders. Can do about 20 pullups, overhead press 120 or so etc. but for some reason the top/rear delt area (not sure but maybe supraspinatus or subscapularis muscles?
> 
> ...


Rotate the wrist to 45 degrees, so your elbow crease can transition from horizontal to more vertical. See if that helps.


----------

